# How accurate is your in-house Nomos?



## CitizenM

Just thought I'd see what people were reporting. Any in house movement will do, automatic or handwind. You may include Wempe watches with Nomos calibres as well.

I did some very rudimentary testing on two of them 6 months ago and found that they were extremely accurate. +2 on the Club Automat and +1 on the Tangente 33. Both were dial up, so theoretically they could achieve even better real life results.

So name your Nomos and state your accuracy observations. For all 6 people at WUS that own a Nomos lol.


----------



## gouverneur

Pretty sure it's a lot more than six people, haha.


----------



## stanislav

I have Orion 33, it is about +2s/d


----------



## StufflerMike

Pretty much accurate but I am not overly meticulous.


----------



## thechocobn

Nomos Orion +4s/day


----------



## Duckislate

Nomos Tangente, +2 seconds a day. I´ve had it for less than a week, and have been logging accuracy each morning just to get to know it. No difference if it spends the night dial up or dial down as far as I can tell. In comparison, my 4 year old Omega Speedmaster Professional varies from -6 seconds dial down to -4 seconds dial up and worn during day to -1 second on its side with crown up when not used for 24 hours.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Nomos Orion Weiß +3/day


----------



## Felix_Fabulous

I have had a Tangomat for a month. It runs +<1s/day.


----------



## Longjean

Nomos Tangente new this summer
dial up -7s/d
dial down -2s/d
crown down -7s/d
crown up -5s/d
Worn 24/7 (which is my normal practice) -3.6s/d All reading were taken over a 5 day period , watch fully wound each morning.

I would like to know if my habit of wearing a watch 24/7 harms a mechanical watch which has the crown pulled say once a week 
for adjustment as opposed to a good Quartz which is adjusted once or twice a year. Do the stem seals on modern watches stop dust particles from getting into the case?


----------



## gagnello

Mine both run within +/-2s per day. Very accurate.


----------



## thechocobn

thechocobn said:


> Nomos Orion +4s/day


My watch jumped to +12s/day ...
I contacted my AD/watchmaker, he believes that it got magnetized, like most of the watches which come in for that very problem. He reckons that in the past few years watches get much much more exposure to electromagnetic fields, and this is the problem.
Being too far from my AD, I have ordered a demagnetizer, and a small compass to check if it really is the problem. Will keep you posted.


----------



## StufflerMike

thechocobn said:


> My watch jumped to +12s/day ...
> I contacted my AD/watchmaker, he believes that it got magnetized, like most of the watches which come in for that very problem. He reckons that in the past few years watches get much much more exposure to electromagnetic fields, and this is the problem.
> Being too far from my AD, I have ordered a demagnetizer, and a small compass to check if it really is the problem. Will keep you posted.


+12 sec/day is no indication your watch got magnetized, it it would run +20min/day or even faster I'd guess it got magnetized but +12 sec/day ? I doubt it.


----------



## Fantasio

My current Orion weekly average between -3 to 0 secs/day.

Now gone Club Automat weekly average between -1 to +2 secs/day.


----------



## tom_hanx

Nomos Zurich Datum - 12hrs on the wrist, 12 hours dial up in the watch box, it does +1minute/month which I am averaging at +2s/day

Impressed with the winding system as well - I am working on a desk, not exceptionally active through the day, so having not to wind is a pleasure.


----------



## jerseywatchman

My Orion (alpha movement) is 3 seconds fast per day.


----------



## thechocobn

stuffler said:


> +12 sec/day is no indication your watch got magnetized, it it would run +20min/day or even faster I'd guess it got magnetized but +12 sec/day ? I doubt it.


I now have the compass, and the watch clearly affects it. I should be able to confirm that it was slightly magnetized once I receive the demagnetizer.


----------



## Mr. Thompson

Tangents Sport, always on my wrist unless I am in the water, +2 seconds per day.


----------



## thechocobn

So, I got the demagnetizer, and had a go at using it for my Orion which had suddenly jumped from +4s/day when I bought it new, to +12s/day a few months later. The watch used to affect a compass – the needle would spin away from or towards the watch – and after attempting to demagnetize it, it doesn’t any more. A good sign.

2 days later, it is now at +5s/day which is a great improvement. I will keep on monitoring it to make sure that the result is consistent. Maybe later I will try the process again to gain that extra second I had. I am not at the better +1 or +2s/day results that many of you seem to have, and not quite sure I should be poking my watchmaker to drop those extra 2 sec.

I don’t know what device ended-up magnetizing my watch, but I will certainly be more careful in the future with mobile phones, RFID readers which are all over the place (work, lifts, garage door, credit-card readers, etc…), laptop, electrical motors, and so on.


----------



## Longjean

Longjean said:


> Nomos Tangente new this summer
> dial up -7s/d
> dial down -2s/d
> crown down -7s/d
> crown up -5s/d
> Worn 24/7 (which is my normal practice) -3.6s/d All reading were taken over a 5 day period , watch fully wound each morning.
> 
> I would like to know if my habit of wearing a watch 24/7 harms a mechanical watch which has the crown pulled say once a week
> for adjustment as opposed to a good Quartz which is adjusted once or twice a year. Do the stem seals on modern watches stop dust particles from getting into the case?


UPDATE: after 8 weeks dial up -2 s/d
dial down +0.8s/d
worn daily -2.5 s/d
Why the dramatic improvement? Maybe watches need run in after all but I doubt it since they are adjusted without 8 weeks of continuous running beforehand,
I would imagine. Did the journey from Germany by post affect it? Perhaps the lubrication needed redistribution after a long period of inactivity. Has anyone experience of this?


----------



## christofurr

thechocobn said:


> My watch jumped to +12s/day ...
> I contacted my AD/watchmaker, he believes that it got magnetized, like most of the watches which come in for that very problem. He reckons that in the past few years watches get much much more exposure to electromagnetic fields, and this is the problem.
> Being too far from my AD, I have ordered a demagnetizer, and a small compass to check if it really is the problem. Will keep you posted.


Karl told me the same thing when I purchased my Tangente from him 2 weeks ago. It was good to know that if it does start to gain a significant chunk of time/day that it's an easy fix (and one that doesn't have to be sent across the ditch to be resolved). Seeing your results might have to make me pick up a cheap demagnetiser myself.

Back on topic, my Tangente Gangreserve over 4 days gained under 4 seconds, so I'm incredibly impressed.


----------



## trentblase

Over the past two weeks, my Tangente Gangreserve has run on average +18s/day. It started at +32 s/day but has come down, possibly because I've started keeping it crown-up at night. The watch was purchased "like new" but I believe it is at least 2 years old. There seems to be very high variation between different positions and times of day (e.g., +3 s/day sometimes, and +50 s/day at other times based on the Kello timing app). Should I be worried that there is something _wrong_ with the mechanism, or does it just need to be regulated? Can I have it regulated anywhere? Should I send it to Nomos for service? The date on my warranty card is blank!


----------



## rationaltime

trentblase said:


> Over the past two weeks, my Tangente Gangreserve has run on average +18s/day. It started at +32 s/day but has come down, possibly because I've started keeping it crown-up at night. The watch was purchased "like new" but I believe it is at least 2 years old. There seems to be very high variation between different positions and times of day (e.g., +3 s/day sometimes, and +50 s/day at other times based on the Kello timing app). Should I be worried that there is something _wrong_ with the mechanism, or does it just need to be regulated? Can I have it regulated anywhere? Should I send it to Nomos for service? The date on my warranty card is blank!


While the date may be not be entered on the warranty card,
there should be a dealer stamp. I guess the dealer and NOMOS
both know when your watch was sold.

I don't know "Kello". You do not want to use an app that relies on
the computer's internal clock. Cell phone base stations and the
internet both know the time pretty well. You might try this site:
The official US time (NIST & USNO)
A watchmaker will have a timing machine that can check the rate
in various orientations. If the variation is as large as you suggested
then something is not right, and you should have the watch serviced.
You don't mention your location. If shipping is not an issue I would
try NOMOS service.

Do you want to post some photos for us?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## rationaltime

trentblase said:


> Over the past two weeks, my Tangente Gangreserve has run on average +18s/day. It started at +32 s/day but has come down, possibly because I've started keeping it crown-up at night. The watch was purchased "like new" but I believe it is at least 2 years old. There seems to be very high variation between different positions and times of day (e.g., +3 s/day sometimes, and +50 s/day at other times based on the Kello timing app). Should I be worried that there is something _wrong_ with the mechanism, or does it just need to be regulated? Can I have it regulated anywhere? Should I send it to Nomos for service? The date on my warranty card is blank!


I looked up "Kello", which is an application that measures the times
between mechanical watch clicks and runs on the Apple iphone,
ipod, and ipad. Kello looks like it would be a nice, cost effective app
for people with mechanical watches and the appropriate portable
electronics. I expect the little computer's internal clock is accurate
enough for the Kello application.

However, the measurement results depend on the received signal
characteristics. Noisy signals could require long measurement 
times or else give noisy results. I guess a large variation in the
timing results is most likely to be an erroneous measurement
rather than a variation in the rate of the measured watch.

I suggest visiting a watchmaker with a specialized rate measuring
instrument or calibrating the watch periodically against a good
time source such as a radio controlled clock or an Internet time
server. While doing the calibration make sure the watch gets
wound regularly.

Only after collecting good quality data would I think about
whether the watch needs service.

I think you should start measuring another way. Meanwhile,
don't worry. Be happy.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## trentblase

Pic over here. I use time.is for timing on the long scale. I've gotten 24-hour periods between +6s and +32s. Kello was just for instantaneous timing, to see what the variation was between positions.

I'm in the US, and my warranty card is stamped (but it's from a German AD, purchased second-hand on Ebay) but not dated -- a similar watch by the same seller included a warranty card stamped/signed by the same AD and dated January 2011. Is it true I'd have to pay duties AGAIN if I send it to Nomos? Has anyone else had service in the US?

I'm not super worried, just don't want to have it stop in a year and someone tells me "you should have serviced it now it's dead"

You can see my data below if interested:


TimeNight OrientationSeconds FastAverage11/28/12 9:500.0011/29/12 9:50fu32.003211/30/12 9:50cu49.0024.512/1/12 11:57fu83.0026.8765459912/2/12 16:25cu108.0025.2672623912/3/12 19:06cd126.0023.3935018112/4/12 10:44cu128.0021.2008281612/4/12 18:47wear137.0021.4972213112/5/12 2:40cu138.0020.5927461112/5/12 19:57cu140.0018.8640404212/6/12 11:35fd152.0018.828387112/7/12 10:33cu159.0017.6082442512/10/12 10:45cu216.0017.9428901112/10/12 16:08wear223.0018.1855249712/11/12 13:35cu231.0017.5581947712/12/12 8:47cu250.0017.91312136


----------



## rationaltime

trentblase said:


> Pic over here. I use time.is for timing on the long scale. I've gotten 24-hour periods between +6s and +32s. Kello was just for instantaneous timing, to see what the variation was between positions.
> 
> I'm in the US, and my warranty card is stamped (but it's from a German AD, purchased second-hand on Ebay) but not dated -- a similar watch by the same seller included a warranty card stamped/signed by the same AD and dated January 2011. Is it true I'd have to pay duties AGAIN if I send it to Nomos? Has anyone else had service in the US?
> 
> I'm not super worried, just don't want to have it stop in a year and someone tells me "you should have serviced it now it's dead"
> 
> You can see my data below if interested:


No, you would not have to pay a duty on the watch returning
from service in Germany. However, you would be liable for duties
on warranty repair. That is the rule. I don't know what to say
about that except vote carefully. Swisservice in Salt Lake City
is an authorized service center for NOMOS. At least one of our
members reported having a NOMOS repaired under warranty 
there, and I have had success sending other German watches
there. NOMOS would have to answer the warranty question.
You might as well ask them now.

Thanks for the data. I think we want to see the time difference
for each position rather than averaging all the variations together.
I took the liberty of looking at the differences.









I guess the day time wearing is convolved with the night time
position. I think we could get better information if you could
separate the day and night measurements. Some time you 
might leave the watch in the drawer all day and all night.

It seems clear the watch is running fast. I suggest having
the watch de-magnetized to see if that affects the average
rate. If that does correct it would remove a large base rate
error from the difference measurements. Then see what 
the new measurements tell you to do.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## trentblase

Thanks for the tips. My spreadsheet had those calculations, but I counter-productively tried to simplify. It definitely seems to be getting better over time (I also track moving averages).


----------



## christofurr

christofurr said:


> ...my Tangente Gangreserve over 4 days gained under 4 seconds, so I'm incredibly impressed.


Going back to this. Since making this post 5 days ago it's still running within a second of that time. I must have got a good egg, but it's an impressive egg!


----------



## trentblase

As an update, I've had my Tangente Gangreserve for over a month now. There was definitely a break-in period, with the timing coming down from +40 s/day to around +12 s/day. A few days ago, I finally received a cheap degausser I got on ebay and demagnetized the watch. Now the watch is within a few seconds of accurate (within, say +/- 3 seconds depending on how I wear/store/wind the watch)


----------



## CM HUNTER

Great news! Thanks for giving us the update. Most never take the time to come back and fill us in. Hope you enjoy your NOMOS for a very long time!|>


----------



## rgclausen

Do the Nomos movements have a break in period? My Club is + 2 seconds face up at night, but only 3 days old.
Over what time period do most people time there watch to get there reading. Day, Week, Month?


----------



## StufflerMike

+2 is pretty good. For the rest: wait and see.


----------



## terrylee731

Mine NOMOS Club 701, -7 sec on the first two days that I had received. Thereafter, it is around -4 sec daily (the watch is 1.5 month old, and I hope it can be within -2 sec daily).


----------



## Uchuujin-san

Orion about 1 month old. so far +1 sec and a bit a day (+21 seconds over 20 days).


----------



## eliz

My Club Dunkel has been with me since December and it's been running +2 on/off my wrist.. well within COSC specs.


----------



## flyingpicasso

My Club Dunkel is running less than a second fast per day over the last six days. Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## DWebber18

My Tangente Datum is a bit odd I think. When I first got it it was +8 in 24 hours the second day. After that it has been reset and seems to gain about +2-3 seconds while wearing it and then another +3-10 seconds overnight. It seems to have calmed down a bit recently, I reset it on 1/28 in the afternoon and it gained +5 the next morning. On 1/29 at 4:45pm(24 hours after reset) it had gained an additional +2 for a total of +7 in 24 hours. After that wackiness following the reset it has gained +3 a day from 4:45pm 1/29 through this morning. So it seems like once it gets going it is gaining a consistent +3 a day, which I can live with now that I've figured it out and maybe broken it in some.


----------



## christofurr

Yesterday marked the 2 month anniversary of having my Nomos Tangente Gangreserve. I just checked it now and after wearing it every day for those 2months, it's gained 24 seconds. 
Colour me impressed.


----------



## JonNik

+1 s on the 24 hours for the first week of ownership (*). *Very *pleased with this watch, hope to be wearing it for years to come.

(* pretty much what I hoped for as I am coming from a Tissot Le Locle that did just -1s per day. Now I do know I was extremely lucky 
with that one, but still, it would have slightly annoyed me if a watch costing more than 5x was significantly less accurate than my 300 
something euro Tissot  )


----------



## terrylee731

terrylee731 said:


> Mine NOMOS Club 701, -7 sec on the first two days that I had received. Thereafter, it is around -4 sec daily (the watch is 1.5 month old, and I hope it can be within -2 sec daily).


Recently, I have checked the 701 again, it is now -12 sec in 7 days (so, I think it is stabilized............cool!!!).


----------



## DWebber18

I reset my Tangente on 2/1 and have been letting it run and I have checked it each day. Through this morning it has averaged +2.5 seconds a day which I'm pretty happy with.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Checked mine again this morning and over 17 days now my Club has lost less than 1 second--not per day, but less than 1 second total. Crazy.


----------



## Lightwater

Sports Datum, only had it a week (my first mechanical watch), it's been very consistent day to day, & it's less than a second fast for the entire week. Probably closer to half a second.


----------



## StufflerMike

Lightwater said:


> Sports Datum, only had it a week (my first mechanical watch), it's been very consistent day to day, & it's less than a second fast for the entire week. Probably closer to half a second.


That's perfect ! Congrats.


----------



## Kd1900

Just bought a Metro Gangreserve Datum via Nomos online store. Been tracking around -19 spd so far according to Toolwatch (3 weeks old). 

Wrote to Nomos and they’re suggesting I send it back for regulation (pretty disappointing on a $5000 watch). 

Anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## faiz

My Orion keeps poor time tbh. I'm not sure how fast but I know after a work week it's about 5 minutes fast. Needs someone to properly regulate it. Someone at Wempe did it before but after that I didn't bother again as there wasn't much difference. Still love it though. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

faiz said:


> My Orion keeps poor time tbh. I'm not sure how fast but I know after a work week it's about 5 minutes fast. Needs someone to properly regulate it. Someone at Wempe did it before but after that I didn't bother again as there wasn't much difference. Still love it though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Did Wempe try and demagnetize?

My Ahoi neomatik was running a bit fast - around 8s to 10s per day. Okay, not as fast as yours, and I wans't going to do anything about it until a friend suggested he could check and see if demagnetizing it would make a difference. It did. It settled down to around +4s/day, and ever since I started leaving it crown down at night, it has been running +1s to 2s per day. There was even a fortnight when it ran almost spot on....


----------



## faiz

pdsf said:


> Did Wempe try and demagnetize?
> 
> My Ahoi neomatik was running a bit fast - around 8s to 10s per day. Okay, not as fast as yours, and I wans't going to do anything about it until a friend suggested he could check and see if demagnetizing it would make a difference. It did. It settled down to around +4s/day, and ever since I started leaving it crown down at night, it has been running +1s to 2s per day. There was even a fortnight when it ran almost spot on....


I think it is magnetised to be honest. Probably needs a full service soon.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015

My Ahoi Signalblau loses a couple of minutes a day. Needs to go back for regulation. Disappointing.


----------



## cageracer

I just demagnetised my Tangente with a cheap demagnetiser off ebay. Went from 30-60s fast per day to 1.4-1.9s fast. 

Pretty happy with that!


----------



## RazorFrazer

heads up. these watches get magnetized very easily. especially with the sapphire open back. mine got magnetized almost every day. Cheap demag off e bay works pretty good.


----------



## smalleq

RazorFrazer said:


> heads up. these watches get magnetized very easily. especially with the sapphire open back. mine got magnetized almost every day. Cheap demag off e bay works pretty good.


I've owned about 10 or 12 different sapphire backed Nomos over the last 4 years and have never experienced this? Any idea of how you're managing this?


----------



## Kd1900

By way of update.. just got it back off Nomos after sending her in.. it's now running between +20spd and +30spd.. Checked with a compass incase it got magnetized during shipping but alas not. I'm beginning to think maybe they rushed the swing system out of the door...


----------



## Kd1900

Update number 2 - after a run through my demagnetization it's now running -6spd. Maybe it was magnetized in transit slightly but not enough for the compass test?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjjjimi

Tangente, +3s/d, but its never really bothered me as it's not a daily driver.


----------



## Covenant

I've managed to magnetize my Club Neomatik as well, the combination of a metallic hairspring and a very thin case makes this a pretty easy watch to magnetize if you have, say, a magnetic clasp on your bag for instance.

However after demagnetization mine runs at about +2spd. I've tested resting it overnight in all 6 positions and it maintains chronometer specs throughout.


----------



## Caso

Speaking for the hand-wound Alpha in my Tangente: For my longest timing run I averaged -2.2 per day. I’ve also had as rough as -5.2, and as strong as -0.7 after significant runs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Is there a difference in magnetization sensitivity between Nomos' alpha movement and their "swing system" equipped newer movements?


----------



## Kd1900

X2-Elijah said:


> Is there a difference in magnetization sensitivity between Nomos' alpha movement and their "swing system" equipped newer movements?


Anecdotes would suggest so. Best I've seen out of my Metro is +6spd with an average of +10spd. The ETA based movements seem better, but again - small samples so YMMV.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

After about a year my Nomos Club Neomatik is still running at +0.5s/d. I really couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Baham

Here’s an odd phenomenon. Perhaps someone has a theory

I have a minimatik I bought used about six months ago. I’ve worn it for a few days at a stretch for many a half dozen times over as many months. 

When I first got the watch, and a few times in the following months I checked it’s accuracy with the Frederick Constant Analytics dongle and app, running between +3,+4 spd. Good enough for me. 

A few days ago I put the watch on. The next day I checked it’s accuracy. +25 spd. I took out my demagnetized and ran it throu a couple of times, +15 spd. Okay, I sat to ponder whether it was necessary to send the watch to Nomos. 

The next day I checked it, +3.5 spd. I’ve checked it a few times since, +2, +3.5 spd. 

What puzzles me is how and why it went from +15 to +3 overnight. Residual magnetism? Excercise?


----------



## Kd1900

This happens to my Metro - exactly as you describe. I think it's just very sensitive to magnetism. Even a small amount seems to cause small (+5 to +15spd) drifts, which is unusual since most of my watches don't show any effects until they are really magnetized and drifting +30spd or greater. I also find the watch will gradually recover itself if the magnetism isn't too strong.. quite how you describe with going from +15spd to more normal figures without additional demagnetization. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

Metro: +4 a day consistently (rest crown up at night)
Club: +<2 a day consistently (rest dial up at night)


----------



## kanye_mouse

Just tested my Tangente (manual, alpha movement) to contribute: 

Day 1: Wearing on wrist: +3 s/d
Day 2: Sitting on dresser: ~+2 s/d

pretty happy with that


----------



## Kd1900

My Metro is within ±1spd when freshly demaged, typically operating around -0.5spd on average. Anything above ±2spd on a DUW calibre would suggest slight magnetism to my way of thinking. They get magnetized VERY EASILY. For example, I worked from home yesterday so spent the whole day on my laptop with my watch on. The area around the mouse pad typically radiates around 20gauss which has taken my watch from normal to +15spd today. This is with one day of working on a laptop... If I use a seperate keyboard, mouse and monitor as I do in my office, gauss ratings are usually <1gauss and I don't have any negative effects on timing. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Club Campus with a steel back... seems to be doing quite well all in all. Avg. +0.9spd. Some fluctuations here or there (and the very-large-seconds-offsets are manual corrections), but over time it averages out really nicely.


----------



## Kd1900

This is my Metro.. notice how it got magnetized on the Thursday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fericirea

Welp, I think this thread just turned me off from purchasing an Ahoi Neomatik.


----------



## weisscomposer

This is my first post on this topic. I got a Tangente 38 Date last month and so far the accuracy has been a little this and a little that.

First ten days of ownership: Averaged -4.0 spd
Days 11-20: Averaged -1.9 spd
Days 21-26: Averaged +1.4 spd

Once I track accuracy for at least a full month and have more data, I might check in with my AD just to see if this is normal.


----------



## stoyan79

Mine is about +4 a day.


----------



## steveo58

Tangente, bought new in 2011 - still about +3/day. It was my daily wearer through 2015, and is still worn frequently. It did go back to Glashutte in 2016 for a complete revision.

I’ve never had a problem with magnetization. I do have the sapphire back.

Steven


----------



## RazorFrazer

Kd1900 said:


> This is my Metro.. notice how it got magnetized on the Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My Metro AND Tangente used to get magnetized like crazy! Weekly occurance ... Also I could literally tap on the back of the watches with my finger and see the spring get magnetized... it would also completely stop. Another tap would get it going again


----------



## GregNYC

I have a Ludwig 35 and a Tangente 38, both manual winds purchased from ADs in the last 8 months.


The Ludwig was +6 spd at full wind and *+13spd* after about 8 hours. I took it to a trusted local watchmaker. Waiting for it to return.

The Tangente is +6 spd for the 24 hrs till the next wind.
I wrote to the Nomos Service Department, and they said the watches are not chronometers, and that if they are within 1 to 2 minutes per week (~8 to 17 spd), then they are within spec. I love these watches, but I have to admit, I was a little disappointed. Most of my manuals run better than this. I'm thinking of a Tangente 35, but first want to see what my watchmaker can do.


----------



## weisscomposer

An update on the accuracy of my Tangente 38 Date:

First ten days of ownership: Averaged -4.0 spd
Days 11-20: Averaged -1.9 spd
Days 21-31: Averaged +0.5 spd
Days 32-37: Averaged +0.2 spd

Overall average over 37 days: -1.4 spd


----------



## weisscomposer

I wanted to ask everyone what they think of this. My Tangente 38 Date (caliber DUW 4101) is trending slower and slower with each passing week and I have no idea why this might be happening. Please see the following data from timing runs between January 6 and April 20:









I wind the watch every morning, wear it all day, and leave it dial-side facing up on a table while sleeping.

Does anyone have insight as to why the watch has consistently lost time, and has consistently lost _more and more_ time over the past few months? Has anyone else with a DUW 4101 noticed similar accuracy issues?

Finally, is this something I should mention to my AD on my next visit?

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike

Amplitude ?


----------



## weisscomposer

I don't have a way (that I know of) to measure the amplitude at home. I just have a pretty straightforward timing app on my phone. Any suggestions?


----------



## StufflerMike

weisscomposer said:


> I don't have a way (that I know of) to measure the amplitude at home. I just have a pretty straightforward timing app on my phone. Any suggestions?


Let your AD put it on a timegrapher and make sure he's using the right lift angle, 52° According to Nomos CS.


----------



## weisscomposer

Thanks for the quick advice, Mike!


----------



## BigFatFred

weisscomposer said:


> Thanks for the quick advice, Mike!


My minimatik runs constantly around +2 seconds a day.

I'm ultra cautious though and its kept away from other electronic stuff.


----------



## weisscomposer

I thought I'd give an update on the Nomos: I brought it into my AD yesterday and they told me they, too, suspect an amplitude problem. They are sending it to Nomos (their New York location) for diagnosis and repair, and it will be 5-6 weeks before I have the watch back. They said Nomos would disassemble, inspect, and re-build the watch from scratch, and I'd essentially be getting a "new" watch back from them.

Good thing it's under warranty! 

PS While I was there, my AD was very gracious and showed me the Lange Saxonia I'd been obsessing over pictures and YouTube videos of. Yeah... I'm gonna have to get one of those one day. Pictures, videos, and words don't even come close to doing justice to the beauty of this watch.


----------



## SeikoBaritone

Club Campus manual Alpha here. Plus 2 as of last week


----------



## rjich

My 8 month old minimatik is about 5-8 seconds fast a day when stored in various positions. On the wrist it's more like 5 seconds. Not as good as I'd hoped. Oh well!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

My 2-year-old Tangomat GMT has been a consistent +1 or 2 seconds/day in daily wear.

Per some of the earlier posts in this thread, it does seem to be more vulnerable to magnetization (as measured by the Lepsi app on 2 occasions) than my other modern watches, but not enough to affect performance & it was easily remedied using 1 of the cheap blue box demagnetizers.


----------



## hteng2919

Just want to contribute observation of my Tangente 41 Update.

Out of the box new wearing a few days I observed the accuracy to be around +4/+5 sday, after wearing it for a few more days, it tighten to around +2/+3 sday. Then one day I decide not to wear it for about 22hours, I observed the watch jumped to +7 sday, puzzle i thought the watch was magnetized while it was stored in my drawer, i didn't find any magnets, i even bought a compass and used the IOS lepsi app to verify magnetization, I found none. I was baffled but put it behind my mind and just continue wearing it and recording the accuracy, after 3 days of wearing the accuracy is back to +2/+3 sday. At this point, I'm quite convinced that the state of wind of the mainspring has an effect on accuracy, i read that at full wind, mechanical watches usually run abit slower, the lower the wind the faster they run. So since this is a automatic watch and is assumed to be wore daily, they would want to regulate the best possible accuracy at full wind, this would explain why the accuracy tighten as I wore it more (I even wore it during sleep). Anyway, just my observations, hope this helps.


----------



## weisscomposer

After servicing, my Nomos Tangente 38 Date (reference 130) was operating at -0.4 spd (over 94 days).


----------



## kplam

hteng2919 said:


> Just want to contribute observation of my Tangente 41 Update.
> 
> Out of the box new wearing a few days I observed the accuracy to be around +4/+5 sday, after wearing it for a few more days, it tighten to around +2/+3 sday. Then one day I decide not to wear it for about 22hours, I observed the watch jumped to +7 sday, puzzle i thought the watch was magnetized while it was stored in my drawer, i didn't find any magnets, i even bought a compass and used the IOS lepsi app to verify magnetization, I found none. I was baffled but put it behind my mind and just continue wearing it and recording the accuracy, after 3 days of wearing the accuracy is back to +2/+3 sday. At this point, I'm quite convinced that the state of wind of the mainspring has an effect on accuracy, i read that at full wind, mechanical watches usually run abit slower, the lower the wind the faster they run. So since this is a automatic watch and is assumed to be wore daily, they would want to regulate the best possible accuracy at full wind, this would explain why the accuracy tighten as I wore it more (I even wore it during sleep). Anyway, just my observations, hope this helps.


That sounds about right. I've noticed the same behaviour with other watches. When a watch is magnetized however, it usually jumps significantly not just a few seconds in my experience. Like +40 sec/day or something like that.


----------



## scak456

hteng2919 said:


> Just want to contribute observation of my Tangente 41 Update.
> 
> Out of the box new wearing a few days I observed the accuracy to be around +4/+5 sday, after wearing it for a few more days, it tighten to around +2/+3 sday. Then one day I decide not to wear it for about 22hours, I observed the watch jumped to +7 sday, puzzle i thought the watch was magnetized while it was stored in my drawer, i didn't find any magnets, i even bought a compass and used the IOS lepsi app to verify magnetization, I found none. I was baffled but put it behind my mind and just continue wearing it and recording the accuracy, after 3 days of wearing the accuracy is back to +2/+3 sday. At this point, I'm quite convinced that the state of wind of the mainspring has an effect on accuracy, i read that at full wind, mechanical watches usually run abit slower, the lower the wind the faster they run. So since this is a automatic watch and is assumed to be wore daily, they would want to regulate the best possible accuracy at full wind, this would explain why the accuracy tighten as I wore it more (I even wore it during sleep). Anyway, just my observations, hope this helps.


This really helps. I'm 2 weeks into buying a Club date. I sort of worked out that on full wind is -1 or -2 s out but as it got near to the end of the reserve it got quicker by +7 or more seconds.


----------



## scak456

hteng2919 said:


> Just want to contribute observation of my Tangente 41 Update.
> 
> Out of the box new wearing a few days I observed the accuracy to be around +4/+5 sday, after wearing it for a few more days, it tighten to around +2/+3 sday. Then one day I decide not to wear it for about 22hours, I observed the watch jumped to +7 sday, puzzle i thought the watch was magnetized while it was stored in my drawer, i didn't find any magnets, i even bought a compass and used the IOS lepsi app to verify magnetization, I found none. I was baffled but put it behind my mind and just continue wearing it and recording the accuracy, after 3 days of wearing the accuracy is back to +2/+3 sday. At this point, I'm quite convinced that the state of wind of the mainspring has an effect on accuracy, i read that at full wind, mechanical watches usually run abit slower, the lower the wind the faster they run. So since this is a automatic watch and is assumed to be wore daily, they would want to regulate the best possible accuracy at full wind, this would explain why the accuracy tighten as I wore it more (I even wore it during sleep). Anyway, just my observations, hope this helps.


Duplicate sorry


----------



## GregoryD

I've had my Nomos Club for almost 3 years, and it's now running at +2s/d. Accuracy has fluctuated from 0s/d to +2s/d during that time.


----------



## f1vespeed

Tangente 35mm manual wound ref 132. Fantastically accurate at around +1/day and this has never varied for me. 
As the mainspring winds down to the last couple of hours, the watch starts to run considerably slower and will lose about 15 seconds before it stops, but I've considered that acceptable.


----------

